# First Time Smoking



## gsdressler (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello all. I have to admit that I am as green as they come when it comes to smoking meat. I have not done anything at all yet, but have some Canadian Bacon brining right now. I am looking for some guidance and do's and dont's for smoking the first time.  I have just purchased a used offset barrel type smoker mage by Char Broil. This is a charcoal unit. So, I guess I am at the mercy of the smoke gods, as this could go either way for me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thank you!!


----------



## red dog (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow. Canadian bacon for your first smoke? You are braver than I am. I think I might try something a little easier on a new smoker. Good luck though!


----------



## meateater (Jul 26, 2011)

Can you give us a rundown on what you did so far? That would help us help you. With a smoker like that I would only use a few coals and some smoking wood to cold smoke it first assuming your using a cure. Then you can bump up the heat a little to finish it off. I take mine to 145 as I like to eat it cold also.


----------



## gsdressler (Jul 26, 2011)

meateater said:


> Can you give us a rundown on what you did so far? That would help us help you. With a smoker like that I would only use a few coals and some smoking wood to cold smoke it first assuming your using a cure. Then you can bump up the heat a little to finish it off. I take mine to 145 as I like to eat it cold also.


Hi. I actually didn't smoke any thing before in my life. This will all be completely new to me, but from what I have read, it doesn't sound all that complicated.  I guess I am what is known as a total newbie at this.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--Amarinade.html


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

I'm assuming you have a cure in the brine.

Like Meat said take it to 145 so you can eat it hot or cold.


----------



## gsdressler (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you all for your help and responses. This helps me a great deal.I'll have to wait now until the meat has been in the brine the 6 days the recipe calls for and take things from there.

 I can see this is a great community to belong to .

Thanks again everyone!!

Greg


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 27, 2011)

First off welcome Greg to SMF. There's alot of good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Now for your smoker I would recommend that you build a couple of fires to get used to the heat pat of smoking. Then that will help to season your NEW smoker too. Now as for your first smoke with CB. I would also say that you should take the loin to maybe 145°-150° so that you can eat it right out of the smoker. So welcome and there's alot to learn from here.

Welcome To Your New Addiction.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 27, 2011)

to the SMF.Good folks here and we enjoy teaching the how-to's.You have gotten some great advice from the other guys.I don't remember seeing anyone saying get a decent thermometer,so that's next on the list(cost depends on choice).One like the cooks use-a rod with a therm. on top is good to start;or get one of the fancy remote ones.

   Place a layer of Bacon all over it so it doesn't dry out,and try to keep the cooker at200* to 225*f.(note the therm on top of the unit is not really accurite so a therm. at cooking level is what you want.Brinkman puts out one for about $15.

   As far as cooking fuel goes,I use wood.I pre-burn to embers and move them to the SFB.This an easier way to control heat as you go.

   Remember,keep the exhaust open,always,and control with the inlets.

   In no time at all,you'll be posting to other newbies
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Have fun and,


----------



## gsdressler (Jul 27, 2011)

oldschoolbbq said:


> to the SMF.Good folks here and we enjoy teaching the how-to's.You have gotten some great advice from the other guys.I don't remember seeing anyone saying get a decent thermometer,so that's next on the list(cost depends on choice).One like the cooks use-a rod with a therm. on top is good to start;or get one of the fancy remote ones.
> 
> Place a layer of Bacon all over it so it doesn't dry out,and try to keep the cooker at200* to 225*f.(note the therm on top of the unit is not really accurite so a therm. at cooking level is what you want.Brinkman puts out one for about $15.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I did order some thermo's off ebay just last night, so with me being in Canada, it will be awhile before they arrive. My CB will have to e done before they arrive, so I'll have to make due with the thermo in the lid and a meat themo to check the loins during the smoking process. Thanks again for all the help and guidance!!

Greg


----------



## gsdressler (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I did my first smoke today with the Canadian Bacon, and it turned out quite nice. I did have allot of issues getting the heat regulated and even to hold 200F steady. The heat seemed to fluctuate up and down throughout the whole process. I did end up having to finnish the bacon on the propane grill to get the internal temp to 152 F.   I used my Char Broil Offset Charcoal Barrel smoker for this .


----------

